# launching at Gator Lakes



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking on Google, I see what looks like maybe a launch over by the burnt out plane. Is that the launch? can I put my 15ft V-Hull in there?.....TIA.....David


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I was told yes five or six years ago now, but I was also told the lakes are catch and release only. I tried to launch my 14' Key West there, but for the life of me, I can't remember why I didn't. You also have to have the Eglin Fishing Permit issued by the Jackson Guard. There used to be some big gators in those lakes too. Good luck and let me know how you do if you go...


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Where are these? I have an Eglin permit but don't reember seeing that name before.

Thanks,

P_


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

on hurlburt at the golf course.....David


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Catchin Hell said:


> I was told yes five or six years ago now, but I was also told the lakes are catch and release only. I tried to launch my 14' Key West there, but for the life of me, I can't remember why I didn't. You also have to have the Eglin Fishing Permit issued by the Jackson Guard.* There used to be some big gators in those lakes too.* Good luck and let me know how you do if you go...



Used to be??? There are still a few. Saw what I would estimate as a 10-12 footer not too long ago. And yes you can launch there. See guys doing it all the time. Make sure you hit up Jackson Guard before you go.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

It is a trolling motor only lake. Gets very windy out there, maybe because it is near the runway/taxiway. You can get your boat in there. In the spring I took a drive back there and two guys in a 18ft Bass Tracker was coming out. They said they caught a few 3-pounders. Good luck if you get in there and give a report. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i put my 16ft bass boat in there...trolling motor took a crap on me once in the water but it was windy as crap. saw gator slides, look like a nice lake. and yes you can launch byt he burt plane. but have an eglin permit and fl license before you go.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I work on Hurlburt Field and yes there are big Gators in there..12' is a good guess..don't wanna fall out the boat. The launch by the burn pit is the only launch and can be a pain at times due to the thick lily pads that surround the launch. Its reccommended to catch and release but I know a few that eat the crappie from there consistantly. If you make it out there go to the flightline side of the lake where there is a canal like that leads to another open area..Bass like it there. Iv'e caught crappie from the shoreline on golf course side of the lake...gets pretty deep.


----------

